# My dance studio’s Christmas dance



## Ronni (Dec 7, 2019)

Ron went with me to the studio dance. This is the only seasonal dance event where I don’t wear one of my tutus, instead I get fully decked out in my ridiculous Christmas finery including my elf shoes!!

Ron was a little more laid back in his attire, but sported a festive scarf and Santa hat. We had a blast!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*awwww cute pics.... Merry Christmas ...  *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2019)

You guys are so much fun. @Ronni, I like your hair that way.


----------



## toffee (Dec 7, 2019)

good pics ...


----------

